# A loose cannon



## DReali (Oct 25, 2009)

This lady walked past a booth which was promoting some "Christian Friends of Israel" organisation....... She lost it, I mean completely lost her marbles. Apparently she wasn't a fan of Israelli politics. 


1




​


2



​


3



​


4



​

I thought I'd let everyone know the reasons behind the emotion in these photos but would like people to refrain from turning this thread into a political discussion, all I want is some feedback on the photos. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## danir (Oct 25, 2009)

The third one is great.

Dani


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 25, 2009)

touchy... very expressive photos! man your brave taking those! unless journalism is an interest of yours


----------



## Big (Oct 25, 2009)

I feel bad for any guy who dates her... crazy shots. I would never think about doing that haha


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, she looks pissed!


----------



## DReali (Oct 25, 2009)

danir said:


> The third one is great.
> 
> Dani


Thanks Dani


teneighty23 said:


> touchy... very expressive photos! man your brave taking those! unless journalism is an interest of yours


PJ is not my main interest but I love street photography. If a journalism job came my way though I certainly wouldn't hesitate, it is one of my dream jobs. Thanks 1080! 


Big said:


> I feel bad for any guy who dates her... crazy shots. I would never think about doing that haha


Thanks Big! I doubt she has a boyfirend and if she does he must be a very submissive person


O|||||||O said:


> Wow, she looks pissed!


Indeed!


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like #4, but would crop out the lady on the right.  Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## Dagwood56 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great captures on all of these. I'd say you were quite brave to shoot someone so obviously angry...if she had decided to turn on you, you could "really" have been wearing your camera around your neck.  Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Felix0890 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love #4.  Was she yelling at you for shooting her (looks that way)?   I absolutely love it! You're a great street photographer.


----------



## DReali (Oct 26, 2009)

ruaslacker2 said:


> I really like #4, but would crop out the lady on the right.  Just my 2 cents worth...


Thanks raslacker, I had thought about cropping the lady on the right out but I decided tht she gave nice contrast and context to the scene. Kind of a beauty and the beast thing  


Dagwood56 said:


> Great captures on all of these. I'd say you were quite brave to shoot someone so obviously angry...if she had decided to turn on you, you could "really" have been wearing your camera around your neck.  Good job! :thumbup:


Thanks Dagwood! I've found that having the balls to shoot strangers in the street is half the battle to achieving good photos, the closer you get the better. It's one of the most exciting things I do. 
People are people so why should we be afraid of them, Photographers are people too aren't they? I'm not saying we shouldn't have any precautions but if you actually try to build some raport with them (even a simple smile) they don't seem to care and sometimes are even flattered, being friendly with them usually goes a long way. That said, I suggest choosing your subjects wisely, the above works on most people but I don't recommend photographing thugs or homeless people. I never shoot the types of people that have nothing to loose or something to prove without their permission. 


Felix0890 said:


> I love #4.  Was she yelling at you for shooting her (looks that way)?   I absolutely love it! You're a great street photographer.


She was not, I was standing right next to the guy she was yelling at. Keep in mind that I'm using a 50mm 1.4 prime and therefore have no zoom capabilities so I was only a few feet (2-3)from her the for first 3 shots, I literally could smell her breath! I was clicking away furiously at the shutter and she didn't have the faintest idea I was there, not once did she even look at me. She was so caught up in what she was saying that she wouldn't have notice an elephant walking down the street next to her.
Thanks so much for the compliment Fleix I really appreciate such kind words!


----------



## Dominantly (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome shots man. You really captured some emotion there. I even said "oh S#!t" when I saw her face.


----------



## DReali (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Dominantly!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good on the spot news photo.


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the last one best. All are good. And you're brave, given how pissed she looks...


----------



## DReali (Nov 8, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Good on the spot news photo.


Cheers Rifleman


rocdoc said:


> I like the last one best. All are good. And you're brave, given how pissed she looks...


Thanks rocdoc


----------



## namaste_lv (Nov 8, 2009)

The first one really works for me when you see the whole series. You can see her mouth forming the beginning of  "****".. At least that's what I assume she is getting ready to say. Without the others, It doesn't seem as strong. 

#3 stands on its own though. Fantastic.


----------



## DReali (Nov 9, 2009)

Cheers namaste lv! She was actually speaking french


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 9, 2009)

ruaslacker2 said:


> I really like #4, but would crop out the lady on the right.  Just my 2 cents worth...



Cropping the woman on the right (or at least most of her) would insure that the focus stays on the main subject of the photo.  But then again, the feeling that everyone around her is ignoring her "tantrum" is only highlighted by the close passerby who is certainly not looking at the subject.  I also think cropping it would rob the broader feel that this isn't staged like some kind of street actor with only a few people in the backdrop.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 12, 2009)

I've gotta say that the captures are great!  Composition, moment, focus are all spot on.  I'm not a real fan of the post-processing, however.  I can see a halo surrounding her that speaks to oversharpening, or layer masking to blur the background further, or...  

Vignetting actually works in emphasizing her in these pics so I guess I DO like some of the post.  I'd love to see these in pure grayscale, though.  To my eye they're creeping towards sepia and I think that they might be interesting with pure whites and pure blacks.  

But, GREAT capture of a vitriolic and emotionally violent moment!  At first I thought she had piercings, but NO!  That's spittle!  She's foaming at the mouth!  My god did you do a great job snatching that moment in time!


----------



## DReali (Dec 2, 2009)

RancerDS said:


> ruaslacker2 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like #4, but would crop out the lady on the right.  Just my 2 cents worth...
> ...


Agreed, thanks RancerDS!


Pugs said:


> I've gotta say that the captures are great!  Composition, moment, focus are all spot on.  I'm not a real fan of the post-processing, however.  I can see a halo surrounding her that speaks to oversharpening, or layer masking to blur the background further, or...
> 
> Vignetting actually works in emphasizing her in these pics so I guess I DO like some of the post.  I'd love to see these in pure grayscale, though.  To my eye they're creeping towards sepia and I think that they might be interesting with pure whites and pure blacks.
> 
> But, GREAT capture of a vitriolic and emotionally violent moment!  At first I thought she had piercings, but NO!  That's spittle!  She's foaming at the mouth!  My god did you do a great job snatching that moment in time!


Thanks Pugs, the haloing is due to rushed layer masking used to darken/under-expose the background. When I find the time I'll go back and re-edit these as well as post the grayscale. Thanks again for the in-depth feedback.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, what great shots, I have been shooting for a while and never had such fortune, congrats :thumbup: These shots give me hope that maybe even I could be at the right spot at the right time, so very cool.:salute:


----------



## DReali (Dec 4, 2009)

wescobts said:


> Wow, what great shots, I have been shooting for a while and never had such fortune, congrats :thumbup: These shots give me hope that maybe even I could be at the right spot at the right time, so very cool.:salute:



Thanks wescobts! It will happen, just make sure you bring your camera everywhere you go.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 4, 2009)

Is your 50mm your go to lens, are you usually shooting prime lens ? or was this just what happened to be on at the moment ?


----------



## DReali (Dec 4, 2009)

wescobts said:


> Is your 50mm your go to lens, are you usually shooting prime lens ? or was this just what happened to be on at the moment ?


Since I bought it the 50mm prime is my go to lens. I love the thing, iv'e only taken it off the camera once since I got it.


----------



## wescobts (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool :thumbup: I am a big fan of the primes, I found myself getting lazy with zooms. I realize we need them in some shooting environments, but for me I love the feel, weight, or lack their of, balance and speed of the primes. I figure some of the greatest shots of all time were shot with them, why can't I


----------



## altitude604 (Dec 4, 2009)

i love #4... you're brave for taking shots of someone that pissed. i wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of that woman's anger. lol


----------



## DReali (Dec 5, 2009)

wescobts said:


> Very cool :thumbup: I am a big fan of the primes, I found myself getting lazy with zooms. I realize we need them in some shooting environments, but for me I love the feel, weight, or lack their of, balance and speed of the primes. I figure some of the greatest shots of all time were shot with them, why can't I


Couldn't agree more... I also really enjoy that exta little challenge of framing without a zoom. 


altitude604 said:


> i love #4... you're brave for taking shots of someone that pissed. i wouldn't want to be on the recieving end of that woman's anger. lol


Thanks altitude! All i can say it's a rush...a rush with a souvenir


----------



## jbylake (Dec 5, 2009)

Geez, how would you like to be married to her, and forget to put the lid back down....

J.


----------



## DReali (Dec 11, 2009)

jbylake said:


> Geez, how would you like to be married to her, and forget to put the lid back down....
> 
> J.


Oh god....that was funny!


----------



## jbylake (Dec 15, 2009)

DReali said:


> jbylake said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, how would you like to be married to her, and forget to put the lid back down....
> ...


 Hell, I wasn't trying to be funny!  She's f'n scary, if you know what I mean.  Hope the hubby didn't forget to bring the milk home that night.

J.:mrgreen:


----------

